# Var persa

## bandreabis

Non so come ho fatto.

Ho cancellato la cartella temporanea che avevo creato in /var/miacartella/ e ho perso tutta la /var

E ho da ieri cancellato il backup.   :Twisted Evil: 

Avete suggeriemnti per uscirne?

Andrea

EDIT: mi ero dimenticato di indicare la sottocartella nel 

```
rm -r
```

  :Twisted Evil:   :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Shocked: 

----------

## comio

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Non so come ho fatto.
> 
> Ho cancellato la cartella temporanea che avevo creato in /var/miacartella/ e ho perso tutta la /var
> 
> E ho da ieri cancellato il backup.  
> ...

 

mi sa che ti tocca reinstallare...

ciao

----------

## bandreabis

E sfruttare i dati in /etc e /usr?

Installare i dati principali di /var da stage 3 e poi ricreare quel che serve con degli emerge?  :Mad: 

----------

## thewally

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> E sfruttare i dati in /etc e /usr?

 

Per riuscire a caprire quali pacchetti avevi installati??   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Installare i dati principali di /var da stage 3 e poi ricreare quel che serve con degli emerge? 

 

Ricreare tutta /var/db/pkg ???   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   (solo per citare una delle milioni di cose da fare)

Mi spiace, ma devi proprio reinstallare   :Rolling Eyes:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## bandreabis

Eppure ero convinto (e lo sono tutt'ora) di aver dato il comando giusto ma la bash_history non mente!

Peccato, grandissimo peccato... per lo meno ho ancora salvati tutti i file da cui sono partito per installare la Gentoo più veloce della storia.  :Razz: 

Grazie a tutti  :Very Happy:  , anche se speravo in risposte meno ferali!  :Mad: 

EDIT: non è possibile disabilitare certi comandi suicidi?

Chessò, associare al comando 

```
rm -r /var/
```

 

```
echo "TU SEI PAZZO, NON MI SUICIDO SOLO PERCHE' TU HAI PERSO LA TESTA... CURATI!!!"
```

o cose di sto tipo?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## comio

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Eppure ero convinto (e lo sono tutt'ora) di aver dato il comando giusto ma la bash_history non mente!
> 
> Peccato, grandissimo peccato... per lo meno ho ancora salvati tutti i file da cui sono partito per installare la Gentoo più veloce della storia. 
> 
> Grazie a tutti  , anche se speravo in risposte meno ferali! 
> ...

 

--preserve-root sicuramente è utile... In ogni caso prima di fare "su" e meglio pensarci 10 volte  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## Kernel78

due consigli per il futuro:

- le tue cartelle temporanee creale o nella tua home o in /tmp

- quando usi rm metti sempre le opzioni in fondo, almeno aumenti il margine di sicurezza in caso di invio premuto frettolosamento (es. rm <cartella> -rf)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

io ho aggiunto ai vari alias di cp rm mv  l'opzione -i .

----------

## thewally

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> io ho aggiunto ai vari alias di cp rm mv  l'opzione -i .

 

E' noiosissimo ma penso che lo farò anch'io... sono rimasto fregato troppe volte   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Kernel78

Molto tempo fa avevo provato a percorrere anche io la strada dell'alias con il -i ma a lungo andare mi sono accorto che davo la conferma in automatico e quindi l'opzione perdeva la sua comodità e diventava solo una scocciatura ...

----------

## comio

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Molto tempo fa avevo provato a percorrere anche io la strada dell'alias con il -i ma a lungo andare mi sono accorto che davo la conferma in automatico e quindi l'opzione perdeva la sua comodità e diventava solo una scocciatura ...

 

io proporrei per un utente root:

```

alias rm="mv -t /tmp"

```

ciao

----------

## lavish

Io proporrei solo di dormire e uscire di più... Sono veramente le 2 cose migliori da fare  :Wink: 

Soluzioni come settare aliases le trovo per un utente non alle prime armi parecchio scomode

Ciao!

----------

